# Eds archery Clio mi



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

I put this on the deer hunting site.

Does anyone know why they are temporarily closed?

It's a great shop, hope all is well with Steve and his family.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I think they shut down last year. There was a sale there that I couldn't make because i was out of town. Retired I do believe.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like the sale was in April of 2022


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Damn! Good people good shop.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Rumor is he sold the shop for a nice payday and its gonna be turned into a dispensary. Hick's became the new mathews dealer once ed's shut down.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

That's what we need...a bow shop gone, a pot shop startup. Dammit!!

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## TBONE73 (Oct 18, 2020)

With lack of quality bow shops anymore I bought everything and do it myself now.
Just seems like if you aren't buying a full set up it's hard to get quality time spent on your gear. Everything you need to know is on YouTube. Next craft I will learn from YouTube will be brain surgery. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

TBONE73 said:


> With lack of quality bow shops anymore I bought everything and do it myself now.
> Just seems like if you aren't buying a full set up it's hard to get quality time spent on your gear. Everything you need to know is on YouTube. Next craft I will learn from YouTube will be brain surgery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I get ya, but it's not that for me. 

It's all about the local mom and pop shops closing, where I prefer to spend my money. 

Over the years I could have bought the same gear online, but always preferred the "human effect".

I totally agree with you.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------

